# Golden in Tampa



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

It says he is a mix but I'm not sure... Is there a rescue that can get him? 

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...s=10&shelterlist='HLLS'&atype=&where=type_DOG


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He sure looks like a purebred golden to me. AquaClaraCanines is in the Tampa/St. Pete area. Maybe she can help.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, he looked like it to me. He looks like a sweet guy. I hope she can get him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Contacted Golden Retriever Rescue of MidFlorida and golden retriever rescue of Naples. Hopefully one of them will be able to help this handsome boy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He has such soulful eyes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama can make that same sad expression. Hubby saw the picture and said Hey Bama looks like you.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He doesn't look like a mix to me, either! Hopefully someone can pull that sweet boy!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Carol, have you heard anything from MidFlorida or Naples????

Just sent this to Hermine with the Everglades GRR...don't know if they can pull this pupper...last week they received 8 goldens...some of these we turned in by 2's and you all know how hard it is to get 2 adopted at the same time.

Will let you know when Hermine gets back to me.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just got something back from MidFlorida and they said they were going to look into it. They are located in Goldenrod, Fl but this email was from Tampa so maybe they have a rep in Tampa. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I did hear back from Golden Retriever Rescue of Naples and they dont cover that area. But they are forwarding my email to MidFlorida's intake director. Also she said the shelter will hold the dog on adoption and call MidFlorida as a last result. So it sounds like he might be saved.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I really needed to hear he has a chance to break out of the joint.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

If only he could tell us his story....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They have people here in Tampa...  However, he looks pure. If he is offered for adoption, he will be adopted immediately almost for sure. I have never seen one not get adopted the first moment it becomes available in this area, unless it is a very old senior.


----------

